# Total bs!



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd love to see the invoices for the repairs.

Post 'em up!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Looking at the rate you go though headlights, brakes and tires; I gotta wonder where and how you're driving.

Sure, some particular cars do seem to be lemons, but something's not adding up here. Most of those are not problems experienced by forum members.


----------



## regguy1 (Aug 24, 2017)

proof of ownership please......


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

After looking at that list I wonder if your car has an undiagnosed electrical problem (definitely headlights and ABS controller and possibly many of the other problems as they're all computer controlled) combined with a crappy mechanic/service department.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

madmader said:


> Ok, so here is the deal with I think is the worlds biggest POS ever created.... My 2016 Chevy Cruze!
> 
> try to follow me here.... This is going to be long (FYI, I purchased this car NEW on March 28th of 2016!)
> 
> ...


By your own account you've owned this vehicle for 533 days. 

69,500 miles / 533 days = 130.4 miles a day

Did you ever think about buying GMEPP to cover you through to 100,000+ miles?


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

you think I am making this up? Yes, I have EVERY INVOICE!

I was told it had a 100K mile power train warranty!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

madmader said:


> I was told it had a 100K mile power train warranty!


Do you have a 2016 limited (Gen 1) or a 2016 (Gen 2)? If gen 1 you should have the full warranty but gen 2 you have to be a Fleet Vehicle to get that 100K coverage. Grab all your paperwork from when you signed as "New 1st owner" and see what it says.


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

mine is a 1st gen..... I called GM Corp. and they stated as well it is only a 60K power train. but yet my manual and purchase paperwork says 100K... I am getting screwed here!

but again, NO CAR SHOULD NEED PISTON RINGS AT 69K MILES!!!!!!! unless someone never changed the **** oil!

I was told it had a 100K power train warranty. and that is what my paperwork and owners manual says too!

they kept saying they couldnt find an issue with the car.....


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

really?


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

What's its doing that made you bring it into the dealer and they told you it needed new rings?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I understand you are upset but making multiple posts changes you post count. Please try and post all at once and not in the way that you are. What tends to happen is you fill up 2 pages of just your posts and deter folks from wanting to help. 


Take the paperwork you have that says you have 100k warranty into the dealership, actually don't even go back to that dealership at all. If you haven't already contact Chevy Customer Care and have them set up an appointment with a different dealer. At this point they have been swapping parts instead of actually diagnosing the original reason you needed all those parts. We all had some "lemons" but this parts list superseeds even mine by quite a bit.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Make a copy of your paperwork and send it to GM. If the selling dealership misrepresented the warranty (it was dropped to 60K in 2016) then GM might extend your warranty. Also, and I cannot stress this enough - find another dealership ASAP! The one you've been going to is incompetent.


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> What's its doing that made you bring it into the dealer and they told you it needed new rings?


leaking oil from the right front corner of the car, and completely guttless on hills. to the point you hit the hill doing 65, and top it doing 40 at best.


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> What's its doing that made you bring it into the dealer and they told you it needed new rings?


completely gutless oh hills and leaking oil at the intercooler intake. (in front of the right front tire)


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

So Trade it in at another Dealer far away!!


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

I got Chevy to buyback my POS cruze, and I had way less problems than you,,, Its easy to do and you don't need a lawyer even...You just call some 1-800 number, tell them you want a buy back and they will walk you thru the process... it took my like 3 months from start to finish, and it would of been quicker, but I had to track down my original selling contract....in fact , I didn't even buy my cruze new, it was a certified pre owned...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> I got Chevy to buyback my POS cruze, and I had way less problems than you,,, Its easy to do and you don't need a lawyer even...You just call some 1-800 number, tell them you want a buy back and they will walk you thru the process... it took my like 3 months from start to finish, and it would of been quicker, but I had to track down my original selling contract....in fact , I didn't even buy my cruze new, it was a certified pre owned...


Where did you originally find that number?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lashing out at other members is a great way to get yourself banned from the forum, and posting 234892794827894278942 replies is just annoying.

If you actually want help in some sort from knowledgeable members of the forum, calm down and explain the situation or what you'd like help with clearly. 

Unfortunately, yes, piston failures/cracked pistons are NOT uncommon on the 1.4T. They never really fixed it throughout the production run. Fortunately, they are relatively plentiful and cheap at a scrapyard.

The powertrain warranty for ALL 2016 Chevrolets is 60K.

If you drive so that you're wearing out brakes/rotors in 20K, it's time to upgrade to better than OEM parts. There are recommendations for those on the forum here.

Also, why the heck were so many headlights replaced...?


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

I had two Cruzes over the last 5 years and every month in the mail I would get mailers from different lemon-law practices from all over southern California, so finally one day, I decided to call one up and they said I had a strong case, but I had to start the process with Gm and they gave me they number, if Gm didn't help me out then the atty takes on the case...so every week the atty office would call me for updates, and then after 3 months they stopped calling me as once I told them Gm was going to buy back, they stopped calling.... THey took no fee and it was all over the phone, the only paperwork I sent them was all my service records....Gm gets the records from the servicing dealer directly...


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Lashing out at other members is a great way to get yourself banned from the forum, and posting 234892794827894278942 replies is just annoying.
> 
> If you actually want help in some sort from knowledgeable members of the forum, calm down and explain the situation or what you'd like help with clear
> 
> ...




Brakes and Headlight...Sounds like some rally car racing going on....hahhahah


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> Brakes and Headlight...Sounds like some rally car racing going on....hahhahah


Along with the tires. I have to admit, that was the same mental image I was forming. There were a few issues pretty common to the Cruze in there, but that rate of headlights, brakes and tires seems way outside the norm and I can't think of a common cause. Something is really messed up here.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Did you ever think about buying GMEPP to cover you through to 100,000+ miles?


At a certain point after 3 years or 36,000 miles that is no longer an option when the New Car Limited Warranty expires


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> At a certain point after 3 years or 36,000 miles that is no longer an option when the New Car Limited Warranty expires


I meant to reply to that as well. I was only able to go to like 70K on GMPP and when I went to purchase the next 3/36 they quoted me the price of "trade in" basically since I was already 3 years and 70K into my ownership. In short this would have helped the OP out for the miles.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I have to ask why were going through headlights like toilet paper?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> I have to ask why were going through headlights like toilet paper?


Assuming it's not a high performance headlight that has a short life, it's usually vibration or excessive voltage.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Assuming it's not a high performance headlight that has a short life, it's usually vibration or excessive voltage.


Oh I thought he was having the whole headlight housing replaced.


----------



## StormShepherd (Jan 29, 2017)

You have to be racing this thing, or doing a LOT of miles of aggressive city driving to have used up brakes and tires that fast. ACDelco brakes last anywhere between 50 and 75k on these cars under normal usage. Furthermore, if you have had the ECU Reprogramming recall performed to address pre-detonation with regular 87 Octane gasoline, and you're being told you need piston rings, you need to tell them to view the associated PIP with piston rings on the Cruze, as this is covered under the provisions of the recall. Or you need to stop putting Unleaded gas in your 'Turbocharged' engine. Not saying I don't believe you about the services performed, but something's not adding up, because GM doesn't really cut corners on these cars. I would also push back in regards to the warranty.

However, reading the concern that's causing them to say piston rings makes me think your dealer is totally incompetent. An oil leak does not indicate piston rings in any frackin way, to me. Combining it with lack of power, I'd be more concerned with the something related to the turbo, or the vacuum. Is the Check Engine Lamp on?


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Looking at the rate you go though headlights, brakes and tires; I gotta wonder where and how you're driving.
> 
> Sure, some particular cars do seem to be lemons, but something's not adding up here. Most of those are not problems experienced by forum members.


99% of my driving is done at night. Only the high beam will blow, never the low beam. and with every other car I have owned, a bulb will blow when you switch from low to high, or the other way. Not this.... I have the brakes issue resolved. That problem was the ABS Controller. I have got 30K on the current brake pads, and they are still at 50%


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> What's its doing that made you bring it into the dealer and they told you it needed new rings?


Leaking oil from the inlet of the intercooler and completely and it is completely gutless. half the time I think I need to get out and help push it up hills.


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Along with the tires. I have to admit, that was the same mental image I was forming. There were a few issues pretty common to the Cruze in there, but that rate of headlights, brakes and tires seems way outside the norm and I can't think of a common cause. Something is really messed up here.


.com 
I deliver newspapers at night, so there is a ton of start / stop driving. The brake issue has been resolved. Most of the problem was the antilock brake controller. The pass. side pads would be fried if 5K but the drivers side would be fine. After the ABS Controller was replaced, I upgraded to a hybrid ceramic / carbon fiber pad, and I am at 50% pad left after 30K miles. The headlight prob is just annoying. I have been purchasing bulbs for 4 bucks a piece from rockauto.com and just keep a supply in the glove box. It is the engine issues that I am having troubles with. No engine, no matter the manufacturer, should need pistons and rings after 69K miles. I have faithfully changed the oil in this car every 5K using only full synthetic DEXOS certified oil. I don't hotrod the car. I rarely ever rev the motor past 3500 RPM. I have babied the **** out of this thing since I purchased it new on March 28th of 2016.


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

Update 9/16/17 - I have found a complete engine with only 21K miles 70 miles from my home. I just went and picked it up, and have a mechanic friend of mine doing the swap next week. Hopefully, I don't have the same issue with the new engine.... Just royally stinks having to do an engine swap in a 2016 with only 69K miles on it.... I bought a new car so I didn't have to do this!


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

StormShepherd said:


> You have to be racing this thing, or doing a LOT of miles of aggressive city driving to have used up brakes and tires that fast. ACDelco brakes last anywhere between 50 and 75k on these cars under normal usage. Furthermore, if you have had the ECU Reprogramming recall performed to address pre-detonation with regular 87 Octane gasoline, and you're being told you need piston rings, you need to tell them to view the associated PIP with piston rings on the Cruze, as this is covered under the provisions of the recall. Or you need to stop putting Unleaded gas in your 'Turbocharged' engine. Not saying I don't believe you about the services performed, but something's not adding up, because GM doesn't really cut corners on these cars. I would also push back in regards to the warranty.
> 
> However, reading the concern that's causing them to say piston rings makes me think your dealer is totally incompetent. An oil leak does not indicate piston rings in any frackin way, to me. Combining it with lack of power, I'd be more concerned with the something related to the turbo, or the vacuum. Is the Check Engine Lamp on?


No CEL. The mechanic explained it to me that there is excessive blow by and the oil is coming thru the PCV valve with directly feeds into the turbo, then the turbo is blowing it into the intercooler. If i leave it idle and take the oil cap off, and I can feel air pushing against my hand. I checked my Grand Cherokee just for reference for the same condition, and nothing like this. There are visible oil leaks at both the inlet and the outlet of the Intercooler, and I am losing at least 1 quart of oil a day. I have quit driving the car because of this. I have already purchased another engine, and it is being swapped out next week. then the car is going up for sale. I am washing my hands of it.


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Assuming it's not a high performance headlight that has a short life, it's usually vibration or excessive voltage.


em

I have tried multiple different brands / performance, and found OEM GM Bulbs last the longest, which is about 6K miles. Silverstar's only last about 3K. been getting OE bulbs from Rockauto.com for about 4 bucks a bulb. I just have been keeping a stock of them on hand, and a few in the glove box.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

madmader said:


> em
> 
> I have tried multiple different brands / performance, and found OEM GM Bulbs last the longest, which is about 6K miles. Silverstar's only last about 3K. been getting OE bulbs from Rockauto.com for about 4 bucks a bulb. I just have been keeping a stock of them on hand, and a few in the glove box.


My VW Jetta TDI burned through headlights like that. Not having that problem with the Cruze. 

Glad to hear you found a motor, good call on finding a used one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That head light problem is an electrical issue. Too much power is being supplied to the head lights.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

madmader said:


> No CEL. The mechanic explained it to me that there is excessive blow by and the oil is coming thru the PCV valve with directly feeds into the turbo, then the turbo is blowing it into the intercooler. If i leave it idle and take the oil cap off, and I can feel air pushing against my hand. I checked my Grand Cherokee just for reference for the same condition, and nothing like this. There are visible oil leaks at both the inlet and the outlet of the Intercooler, and I am losing at least 1 quart of oil a day. I have quit driving the car because of this. I have already purchased another engine, and it is being swapped out next week. then the car is going up for sale. I am washing my hands of it.


Before you replace the engine get a compression gauge and test each piston yourself. 

PCV issues are VERY common on the Cruze. Most start at the valve cover (hissing from round disc under spark plug cocer) and intake manifold check valve that goes missing and causes oil consumption from the turbo side. Oil where you describe it is NOT uncommon whatsoever when that check valve is missing. 

The Cruzes PCV system is set up differently than non turbo cars. Still, you should feel negative pressure if you pull out the dipstick at idle, not see smoke. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Before you replace the engine get a compression gauge and test each piston yourself.
> 
> PCV issues are VERY common on the Cruze. Most start at the valve cover (hissing from round disc under spark plug cocer) and intake manifold check valve that goes missing and causes oil consumption from the turbo side. Oil where you describe it is NOT uncommon whatsoever when that check valve is missing.
> 
> ...


I replaced the valve cover a few weeks ago. the PCV Valve was bad. vacuum leak. things were fine for a for a few days, and then this. I did a compression test myself, and the #2 cylinder is only showing 40PSI. rest are at like 130. If I remove the oil chap with it running and put my hand over it I can feel air blowing out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

madmader said:


> I replaced the valve cover a few weeks ago. the PCV Valve was bad. vacuum leak. things were fine for a for a few days, and then this. I did a compression test myself, and the #2 cylinder is only showing 40PSI. rest are at like 130. If I remove the oil chap with it running and put my hand over it I can feel air blowing out.


Lame. If you were running 87 octane on it, try running 89-93 with the new motor and a good synthetic oil (Pennzoil Platinum or something).

The pistons usually let go around the ringlands - the piston itself cracks. Not really any consensus as to why it happens, but a constant battle with detonation from low-octane fuel in a turbo engine certainly doesn't help.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Not a fan of forced induction. But I get it, people want more power, lighter weight, and the gov't wants increased fuel mileage standards and fewer emissions. I think the manufacturers are putting the rings higher up on the pistons, to keep oil out of the combustion chamber to help with emissions. I think this maybe a cause as well. VW/Audi experienced this on their 2.0 Turbos. My FIL has a Q5 drinking oil like crazy. Audi's solution is a new engine as well. 
Turbos make up for a lack of displacement but are hard on the fixtures. Just my very humble opinion. Love my 2.0 CTD, without the Turbo it'd be a dog. Love the naturally aspirated 5.3 V8 in my Silverado.... Not a dog. The 4.0 V6 in my 4Runner is pretty good, Toyota has it tuned pretty conservatively, which can be pretty annoying develops pretty good power above 3,500 RPMs. Totally get why they did it that way, everything is a compromise.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just wonder how many papers and the associated weight the OP is delivering? All that starting and stopping is probably hard on a car on brakes etc. rings shouldn't go bad though. Yikes


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Not a fan of forced induction. But I get it, people want more power, lighter weight, and the gov't wants increased fuel mileage standards and fewer emissions. I think the manufacturers are putting the rings higher up on the pistons, to keep oil out of the combustion chamber to help with emissions. I think this maybe a cause as well. VW/Audi experienced this on their 2.0 Turbos. My FIL has a Q5 drinking oil like crazy. Audi's solution is a new engine as well.
> Turbos make up for a lack of displacement but are hard on the fixtures. Just my very humble opinion. Love my 2.0 CTD, without the Turbo it'd be a dog. Love the naturally aspirated 5.3 V8 in my Silverado.... Not a dog. The 4.0 V6 in my 4Runner is pretty good, Toyota has it tuned pretty conservatively, which can be pretty annoying develops pretty good power above 3,500 RPMs. Totally get why they did it that way, everything is a compromise.


This is my first turbo car... I also have a S10 with a 4.3 and a grand Cherokee with a 3.7 and both run fantastic. The jeep has more power than the S10, but it is 6 years newer. I used to drive semi, and I have never blown a turbo, or had issues like this. I have always faithfully changed the oil in this car every 5K only using full synthetic DEXOS certified oil. I don't hotrod it. it is rare that I push it past 3500 RPM. just hope I don't have the same issue with the new motor that is being installed next week.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

First time I've heard a 3.7 described as "powerful" next to something (we've got a Liberty in the family fleet). . It's torquey and reliable, but that thing can hardly get out of its own way mated to the automatic.

While you're at it, change the transmission fluid in the auto box in the Cruze. Fluid changes should be done every 45,000 mi in the 6T40 - and I suspect even less with the amount of stop-and-go that you do. Now that you're out of warranty, that's something else you want to prolong the lifespan of.


----------



## StormShepherd (Jan 29, 2017)

> No CEL. The mechanic explained it to me that there is excessive blow by and the oil is coming thru the PCV valve with directly feeds into the turbo, then the turbo is blowing it into the intercooler. If i leave it idle and take the oil cap off, and I can feel air pushing against my hand. I checked my Grand Cherokee just for reference for the same condition, and nothing like this. There are visible oil leaks at both the inlet and the outlet of the Intercooler, and I am losing at least 1 quart of oil a day. I have quit driving the car because of this. I have already purchased another engine, and it is being swapped out next week. then the car is going up for sale. I am washing my hands of it.


Then they should have referenced PIP5159 for excessive oil consumption, and checked for the missing valves in either the intake manifold or the turbo. Sounds like your check valve was gone from both, so the turbo was sucking up oil.


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

The papers weigh maybe a total of 100 pounds max. The brakes are not my main issue. Honestly, I think I have that problem solved. 30K miles on the current set, and they are still at 50%.


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I had the same exact issue with my 2004 Mustang 14 years ago and I finally figured out the problem 5 years after it all happen. It was just me driving the car like s*** and abusing it and I'm still embarrassed that I yelled at the shop Tech that I should not have to replace my brake rotors because it still under warranty when they told me there's no way that you can go through your four set of rotors in 25000 miles unless your doggibg in the car. So you know what they did they pulled the CPM and read it and lo and behold they can see what I was doing. Not saying you're right or wrong care just saying this was my situation.


----------

